# Stockbrokers.org.au RG146



## loserboy (5 June 2014)

has anyone recently completed their RG146 thru stockbrokers.org.au if so, is it any good?

i have completed my diploma in financial services with kaplan but my accreditation has lapsed. now i only need it for the broking side so don't need to do the whole course again.

Thanks


----------



## Bort (8 June 2014)

loserboy said:


> has anyone recently completed their RG146 thru stockbrokers.org.au if so, is it any good?
> 
> i have completed my diploma in financial services with kaplan but my accreditation has lapsed. now i only need it for the broking side so don't need to do the whole course again.
> 
> Thanks




How long ago did you do the course that your compliance has lapsed? Depending on your compliance some completions done even before rg146 was in existence could be used to satisfy certain competencies.


----------

